# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  دورة تعليم اللغة الانجليزية للمبتدئين بالصوت والصورة والشرح بالعربي

## أم معاذ

دورة تعليم اللغة الانجليزية للمبتدئين بالصوت والصورة والشرح بالعربي

اهلا بكم اعزائي اعضاء منتدانا الغالي اليوم جابيتلكم دورة اقل ما يقال عنها انها اكثر من روووووووووووعة وهي

دورة تعليم اللغة الانجليزية للمبتدئين بالصوت والصورة والشرح بالعربي وكذلك اختبار لكل درس

يعني تشاهد الدرس وتفهمه وتروح تختبر نفسك وتشوف اخطاءك اذا عندك اخطاء او لا واذا انتم شطار مثلي راح تاخذون درجة كاملة ههههههههههههههه

هذه هي الدروس لعيونكم

الاحرف الانجليزية





الارقام الاساسية





الارقام الاساسية الجزء الثاني





الارقام الترتيبية





تحدث بالانجليزية





ايام الاسبوع






اشهر السنه


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSzJzYu1j8M



الوقت بالانجليزية



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jC9CF05wLzA


محادثة عن الوقت


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFFN4jKVgy4


كيف تجيب عن السؤال في اللغة الانجليزية


www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2wcTDGWkDs

واكيد ماراح انسى رابط الاختبارات الخاصه بهذه الدروس علما ان هذه الصفحة يتم تحديثها بعد اضافة كل درس واختبار

والرابط هو : دورة تعليم الانجليزية للمبتدئين 
http://www.englishforarabs.com/english/index.php 


 رجاءاً لاتنسوني بالردود فقد تعبت في جمع الدروس ...وياريت تثبيت الموضوع لانه فعلا مهم ومفيد ... تحياتي

----------

